
The Wolf (2014) - jdonaldson
http://randsinrepose.com/archives/the-wolf/
======
greenyoda
Re-publication of an article from 2014 (originally appeared on
randsinrepose.com).

Interesting discussion from original post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8253627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8253627)

